# Thin sock recommendations (and boot fit?)



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

Boot Fit Boot Camp


I'm becoming a broken record for people asking about boot fit. Referring them to the Wiredsport thread is a bit confusing so I'm going to put all the basic info into one place here. If you're new to snowboarding, or snowboard boot sizing, here are things that you need to know. There is a lot of...




www.snowboardingforum.com





Step 1 is to determine your boot size. Boots from 2008 probably have a terrible footprint reduction.

I love Smartwool targeted cushion socks.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

dress socks are thin

you can rent boots

both feet hurting or just one?


----------



## rastalion (10 mo ago)

I actually prefer riding tight boots with very thin socks, improves board control by a considerable amount. Sounds like your problems are minimal so shaving your liner sounds too extreme. No need to heat mold again if you did it right the first time. I only use over-the-knee soccer socks for riding, they have no unnecessary padding/insulation around the feet (why would I need additional padding on my socks, I have a huge liner for that in my boot).

I find them much better than ski/snowboard specific socks, they keep my feet dry, extend all the way to my knees without rolling down, provide good compression around feet and calf (very beneficial for blood flow preventing numb/cold feet) and they never fold and crease inside the boot creating pressure points. Everything I need without anything that I don't, 100% recommended...

If that doesn't solve your issue you can try replacing the insoles in your boots with thinner ones or removing them altogether. It will create a lot of extra volume for you.

PS: Try to avoid cotton (damp and cold) and polyester (stinky) in your socks and base layers.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Another vote for smartwool socks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Smartwool and darn tough both make great, thin socks. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## philrosenberg (10 mo ago)

@SoaD009 - I'm not sure what you mean by "terrible footprint reduction". I just followed the link you posted and the links in that post. Foot length is 241mm and width is 92mm. According to the boot sizer, that makes me a USA Mens 6.5 medium width (small feet I know, what can I say ) for both shoes and boarding boots or a UK 6 for shoes and 5.5 for boots. That all makes perfect sense, I know I'm a UK 6 in shoes.

Having checked my boots something here is very wrong!!!!

My snowboard boots are a USA Mens 8 (Euro 40.5 CM26). I've just put them on for the first time in years with no on and my big toe is fairly firmly pressing on the inside of the liner at the end. If someone had 20mm longer feet than me, they would literally not get their feet in them. That would be chopping their big toe off at the joint to get in.

I just did a quick comparison to my old boots (probably should say older boots). The older boots are entry level Salomons in USA size 7. Despite being a whole USA size smaller, the Salomon outer is only 1mm shorter than the K2 outer, and the Salomon liner is about 4-5mm LONGER than the K2 liner.

Is it just me or does something not add up here?

When I bought these, heat moulding liners were kinda new and mostly only in high end boots. I have vague recollections at the time of people saying that linings can shrink if you heat them too much when heat moulding. I wonder if I overheated mine or if they'd been returned by someone who overheated them before I bought them. Or maybe I'm just talking rubbish and that's not a thing. But something isn't right here somewhere.


----------



## rastalion (10 mo ago)

Shrinking liners by overheating is definitely a thing, but it can only happen if you throw them in a too hot oven for too long. It would be obvious from the looks of the liner since they will turn into a molten mushy goo and never fully recover. If they look fine they're probably not shrunk.


----------



## philrosenberg (10 mo ago)

rastalion said:


> Shrinking liners by overheating is definitely a thing, but it can only happen if you throw them in a too hot oven for too long. It would be obvious from the looks of the liner since they will turn into a molten mushy goo and never fully recover. If they look fine they're probably not shrunk.


In that case, something somewhere has gone wrong - see attached image. Both liners have their heels up against the skirting. Putting the heals against the wall upright, the K2 US size 8 liner is definitely 5mm shorter than the Salomon size 7 liner. Very odd!

Thank you also for your earlier reply @rastalion. I will try soccer socks.

Do I lose anything by putting the cheaper, but better fitting Salomon liners in the the K2 boots? When I bought them I was very excited about the heat moulding K2 liners. But having read a bit, it seems that this just speeds up the bedding in process, right?


----------



## philrosenberg (10 mo ago)

@smellysell Thanks, I'll have a look at them


----------



## rastalion (10 mo ago)

philrosenberg said:


> In that case, something somewhere has gone wrong - see attached image. Both liners have their heels up against the skirting. Putting the heals against the wall upright, the K2 US size 8 liner is definitely 5mm shorter than the Salomon size 7 liner. Very odd!
> 
> Thank you also for your earlier reply @rastalion. I will try soccer socks.
> 
> Do I lose anything by putting the cheaper, but better fitting Salomon liners in the the K2 boots? When I bought them I was very excited about the heat moulding K2 liners. But having read a bit, it seems that this just speeds up the bedding in process, right?


They will break in whether heat moldable or not, but stiffer the foam the slower the process. Stiff foams feel less comfortable yet more responsive so pick your poison. I wouldn't judge the available volume inside a liner by measuring the outer dimensions. Each use different thickness/stiffness foams. Absolutely nothing wrong with swapping out liners between boots, ride with them both and see which feels better. 

Honestly the most important equation is (volume of your foot + volume of your insole + volume of the liner = volume available inside the boot shell)

But looking at the salomon liner vs k2, former seems to be a higher volume (thicker) liner so that equation is unlikely to work in your favor if k2's already feel tight in the first place.


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

smartwool, game over.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Dissent


----------



## CarvingOldGuy (11 mo ago)

+ regarding the thinner SmartWool socks. Favorite new socks are brand called Warrior. Alpaca wool over the calf. The Outdoor Terry Lined model at ~$20/pair. Not as abrasion resistant compared to the SmartWool, but are warmer and they stay drier. Bit thicker than the Smartwool liner weight socks, but still relatively thin.


----------



## pabstbluribbin (Nov 26, 2019)

Ditto on SmartWool. I am a backpacker in summer, and there are two pieces of clothing I own that have been absolutely perfected that I can wear for both seasons that I will never get rid of. One is my smartwool socks. The lightweight PhD socks can't be beat (unless of course you like the mid-weight), and if you don't care too much about the pattern you can usually find them on sale somewhere (REI Outlet, Steepandcheap, etc). I've tried Darn Tough, Farm to Feet and in my opinion they just don't compare.


----------



## wazzy (Nov 4, 2010)

We had some customs made from SockGuy. You can contact us thru our website... www.thewaxhouse.weebly.com


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You want Smartwool, ultra light merino phd socks...more thin are hiking wicking liners. As for stank boot. Take out your liners, insoles and air dry all the bits...including the shells...every day after riding.

And the only way to know if a boot comes close to fitting is to ride in them. Standing around and walking around...is not like riding in them. Because riding, involves knees bent and in an athletic position...which will position your heels back and deep into the heel pocket...thus pulling your toes away from the front. So if you are merely walking around in the house, your toes are going to be jammed. However, otoh when riding, if your cuffs are not cinched down and not holding your heels deep in the pocket, your feet will slide forward while being heelside and you will get toe jam/black toe. So two completely different things but can lead to toe jam, uncomfortable and pain. The issue is holding your foot back in the heel pocket...which is different than heel lift. They are related but you have to figure out what is actually happening, why it is occurring and knowing this will lead to the correct remedies.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

This is what you want.
I wear these (just these!) snowboarding.









Merino Snow Liner Over the Calf Socks


Providing extra insulation and support on super-cold ski days, the Snow Liner Over the Calf is a soft and stretchy liner sock designed to go under your primary ski socks. The soft, stretchy and durable blend of merino wool, nylon and LYCRA® provides all of the performance of our heavier weight...




www.icebreaker.com


----------



## Fletch7 (Jul 23, 2018)

philrosenberg said:


> Hi all
> 
> TL;DR - do you have any recommendations for really thin snowboarding socks?
> 
> ...


Smartwool PHD ultra thin socks are real good. I have a few pairs of them, as my boots are too tight for thick socks. They are very thin, but still warm. Might be able to get a good deal on them now.


----------

